# Ebony is pregnant!



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Hooray! Our black kinder doe, Ebony, is pregnant! This is our first pregnancy and kidding expeirience and we are SUPER excited! Due date is approximatley May 15th. After we established she was pregnant, we started up makin kid kits and watching her every step through the brambles. Extremly overjoyed and can't wait! What a great Chrismas present, huh?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh congrats!! Mine should be kidding in March and it will be my first kidding too!! We'll have to share experiences!  :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Last year wash first time..I had the birthing kit made up months in advance..I think I'm just as excited this year too!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Question- How do you know for sure she is pregnant is she is due May 15th? That would only mean she was bred around the 16th or 17th of this month...which is hardly even enough to know if she short cycled or not. I had a doe get bred and wait a whole heat cycle (21 days) before coming back in heat (I thought for sure she was bred). Just saying its not really official yet, but is always good to keep your fingers crossed.

Also my first year. I have a doe kidding late Feb. I know everything will most likely go okay... but worry so I got 5 emergency contacts in line, including a vet that is 6 miles from me. I shouldn't be short an extra helping hand if anything goes wrong. Thing is (kinda comical) one is almost deaf, one charges $2 a min (vet), one is free, one is $10 an hr plus road travel (breeder), and the other is not likely..super busy.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry! Miscalculation/communication. I meant to say MARCH 15th. Sorry about that. I was measuring from the day we were certain, not when the goats actually mated. We saw them "hook up" a while back in mid-October a couple times but didn't think it caught until a few days ago.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Ebony Queen said:


> Sorry! Miscalculation/communication. I meant to say MARCH 15th. Sorry about that. I was measuring from the day we were certain, not when the goats actually mated. We saw them "hook up" a while back in mid-October a couple times but didn't think it caught until a few days ago.


Oh, okay. That makes much more sense. :thumb:


----------

